# Kanes wrath "cnc3ep1.dat has encountered a problem"



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi , I recently bought the Kanes wrath add-onn for tiberium wars but am having problems it.

Usually , when im just about to smite Nod with my steel talons , the game shuts down and gives me this error message:

"cnc3ep1.dat has encountered a problem and needs to close"

Then another error message about lack of memory or something at 13 addresses.

Anyone else have this problem or know of a fix ? I have 2 gigs of ram and my virtual memory is set correctly , I am running a Nvidia 7600GT.

I am not getting this problem with Tiberium wars , only Kanes wrath.

Can anyone help as its really annoying building up an army for 45 mins or so , fending off the enemy and destroying outposts , only to have the game crash on the cusp of my attack !

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryker_sf (Aug 15, 2008)

Did you ACTUALLY buy this game?

In nuked versions of games, often times the game will crash or do weird things.

A nuked game is a version of a game that is shrunk using an archiver (like KGB archiver). This is not legal to do, but just in case you were wondering... It does have an adverse effect of your games.

If not that, try to re- install your game.
Then try to defragment your disk. Sometimes your disk can get so fragmented that it could take a lot longer for your computer to search your hard drive for bits and pieces of files.


----------



## bioland (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the same issue with the game (and yes... purchased it).

Mine crashes at the end of "The Betrayl of Kilian Quatar" level (which is level 4) every time.

Error Message:
cnc3ep1.dat has encountered a problem and needs to close

Error Signature
AppName: cnc3ep1.dat AppVer: 1.0.2955.37387 ModName: cnc3ep1.dat
ModVer: 1.0.2955.37387 Offset: 0009d4ca

It's fairly frustrating, to be sure! I did try resolving this by updating to the 1.01 patch (found here). Of course, if you install that patch, it breaks something in windows, causing explorer.exe to crash if you right-click on a program icon on your desktop (they have a fix for that here)

Sadly, that didn't work for me. I'm going to attempt the uninstall/reinstall gig now. Hopefully that'll work.


----------

